# Lenticular



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

Lenticular cap over Mt Hood


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Great painting.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Mount Hood is beautiful! So is your painting! It looks a bit dark but I am blaming the photo. :biggrin:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Wowza! I love it, but then, I'm a sucker for a snow scene. 

I think I'll put that in my signature


----------



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

Susan Mulno said:


> Mount Hood is beautiful! So is your painting! It looks a bit dark but I am blaming the photo. :biggrin:


Must be the difference in monitors mine looks close to the painting.
Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

dickhutchings said:


> Wowza! I love it, but then, I'm a sucker for a snow scene.
> 
> I think I'll put that in my signature


Thanks! Actually there was no snow except on the mountain, artistic license:devil:


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I have a dumb watercolor question @Oregon Artist. What is the difference between cold press and hot press paper? :glasses:


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Wonderful work!

Ernst


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

leighann said:


> I have a dumb watercolor question @Oregon Artist. What is the difference between cold press and hot press paper? :glasses:


 @leighann .. 

Sorry you never got an answer on this! The difference is the tooth of the paper. Watercolor paper basically comes in 3 tooth patterns. Hot press is the smoothest, Cold press (also called "NOT")has more tooth (and is probably the most widely used), and Rough has the most tooth.

HTH
D


----------

